# cancun to florida wha ttime of year?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Need to move a boat from Cancun to Florida, Miami area. I am a west coast sailor and am having it shipped from Miami. I would like the opinion of knowledgeable local sailors on time I should allow for trip (the rest of my life would be nice, but have other commitments right now) sailing conditions, and when the wind is favorable. No I am not an idiot, I am aware that the wind blows when it wants to, just the time of year in general. and yes I can read a chart. Just some advice without blowhard know it all put downs.

Have to work, can't get more than a month, so beating back from the canal doesn't look good. That would be my first choice.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't help you with the sailing conditions, but a thought occurs - why Miami? If the boat is ending up on the West Coast it seems that Galveston would be closer -both for the delivery trip and the trucking..... or are you using the yacht transport ship?


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

April-May is good timing. The trip can be done in a week (or less if you sail at night in the Hawk Channel...which I wouldn't do.) Figure 3 days to Dry Tortugas, 1 Day to Key West, 3 day sails to Miami or one overnighter. 
You will have favorable currents helping you most of the way.


----------



## gc1111 (May 13, 2004)

Don't schedule it too tightly in the spring. I came from Isla Mujeres to Key West in the spring and go caught in some pretty unpleasant weather (northers still punch through down there). They are over fairly quickly but can hold you up for a day or two.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I suggest you get the *Pilot Chart *for the area and avoid any high wind conditions opposing the prevailing currents. This area is Known for large seas with very short periods when the above occurs (winter months); and, in such cases you'll be heading into them. The wind will clock around upon the approach of a cold front and set from the NE until it blows itself out and it drops to E or SE until the next front. Weather information from http://www.wa6uvv.net/miamiweather.html is good for the Straights and Hawk Channel. In all but the worst conditions Hawk Channel is of no concern in regards to the seas. The marina at Isla Mujeres and Hacienda del Mar Marina in Pto Juarez can provide you with wx info. I second April-May for a good time to cross.

...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks, exactly what I needed to hear. Galveston is also a shipping option, I am looking at the boat transport system, but it is expensive. This is not a 100k plus boat, 15k makes a difference on the buying decision.
Of course, if the excuse of transport gets me to sail it in such a beautiful area, that is worth something.


----------



## messenger (Oct 21, 2006)

It has been awhile since I was doing yacht delivery, but many a boat, both sail and power, has been brought to Galveston from Florida and other east coast locales for West Coast destinations. I don't know if things have changed in the past 15 years or so when it comes to trucking permits, but that was the main reason for going to Galveston. From Texas west, overweight, overlength, wideload, etc. permits, (not to mention routes for overpass clearances etc.), were far easier and cheaper to obtain than the southeast states, thus the "on their own hull" deliveries to Galtex were warranted. I remember seeing a 60 foot Hatteras SF,(flybridge removed but on the same trailer), head west on a lowboy with so many tires, I quit counting. But, of course, the over-the-road boat transport companies surely would have the latest.


----------

